
Should C Programmers learn C++, Go or Rust? - ahubert
https://ds9a.nl/articles/posts/cpp-rust-go/
======
codesections
The big problem with this piece is that it thinks it about the issue in binary
terms (an occupational hazard for programmers!)

The article states "The biggest Rust users I know are among the very best and
most secure C programmers around. These were not the people writing unsafe
code in C." This is essentially implying that there are two types of C
programmers—those who write safe code, and those who write unsafe code ("good"
and "bad" C programmers).

But that's just not how the world works; there's a continuum, not a binary
divide. And someone who writes 95% safe code (or 99%, or 99.999%…) can still
benefit greatly from a guarantee that 100% of their code is safe.

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Personal opinion: Zig. Only Go is comparable in terms of C's small and simple
nature, but it has GC and (if you really miss that sort of thing) no generics.

Zig may be immature and still a few years from 1.0.0, but I already switched
all my personal projects to it because it's such a huge quality of life
improvement over everything else for the way I develop.

